# Egg yolk peritonitis?



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

I need some help. My 10 year old Bella had a large cyst drained 9 days ago 
The vet said it was an egg yolk that had not formed a shell and caused inflammation in her abdomen. It caused her to pant and have difficulty breathing. 
I think the cyst is back, she is breathing heavily and is not sleeping on 1 leg. 

Does anyone on here have any experience with this condition? Will the cysts keep coming back? I'm bringing her to the vet tomorrow. Any advice is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This is a situation that requires vet help. In the meantime, keep her quiet and warm (you can cover one end of the cage with a cloth and shine a lamp on it for heat). Put her food and water in a place that's easy for her to reach.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you for your response. I will do all I can to keep her calm and warm. I hope the avian vet will be in tomorrow...


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am sorry you are going through this with Bella. I will be wishing her a speedy recovery!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

According to http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/egglaying.php "Treatment involves using a diuretic like Frusemide to clear away the fluid and drugs like Milk Thistle to help the liver repair itself plus antibiotics to prevent further infection." So you can talk to your vet about this if the subject wasn't covered during your previous visit.

It might be helpful to do some research about egg yolk peritonitis on the internet before you go to the vet, so you'll be better equipped to ask questions. There's a very technical article about it at http://www.avianweb.com/eggyolkperitonitis.html It talks about taking fluid cultures, which is a good thing to know. But it doesn't talk about treatment. The article at http://fowlfacts.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=afflictiondiseaseff&action=print&thread=1199 has more information including some talk about treatment.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Tests should probably include bloodwork to see whether there is now a systemic infection from the egg yolk. If there is an infection, a strong antibiotic will need to be part of the treatment protocol as well. I believe I've read about people using Amikacin for this, but I have no personal experience and you'd obviously need to discuss medications with your vet.


----------

